# Expat experience in living in the "perfect Tuscan town"



## naliu236

*A bit of background info about me:*
My name is Na, and I am originally from Nanjing, China. I moved to Europe in August 2019 for my master’s in Spain, then to Lucca, Italy in November 2020 (during the sheer second wave of the pandemic) for a Ph.D. in Business Economics. Unlike many Tuscany aficionados who have long dreamed of living in a lovely Tuscan town, moving to Lucca was totally not planned for me. My original plan after my master’s was to return to China and start a consultant career. However, we all know that the pandemic hit, and my flight to go back got canceled. Instead of desperately snapping up overpriced flight tickets, I decided to go with the flow and see what was there for me in Europe. Then the paid Ph.D. position came to my notice. I have always been hoping to do a Ph.D. on a topic that I am really interested in. So I submitted my research proposal on investigating the effect of technology on well-being at work and eventually got accepted. I then started my bitter-sweet Ph.D. journey in Lucca.

*Lucca from a tourist’s point of view:*
Lucca is a Tuscan town located between Pisa and Florence (1.5 hours by train to Florence and 20 minutes by train to Pisa). Due to its untouched Renaissance-era city walls and exceptionally well-preserved historic center, Lucca is referred to as one of Italy's "Città d'arte" (Art towns). It is an excellent choice because it is less touristic than some other Tuscan cities while being vibrant and cultural, especially during the height of summer. There are numerous museums, attractions, and outdoor activities, but this city is also great for chance bike rides and strolls. For this reason, Lucca has been regarded as the gem of Tuscany in the eyes of so many.

*Everyday life in Lucca:*
What you can do on a daily basis:
What I enjoy the most about Lucca is strolling aimlessly in the historic center and taking a walk on the city wall. I love the medieval architecture in the historic center because it feels like you will never learn enough about the city as there are just so many years of history to catch up with. On the walls, you have amazing views of the Tuscan mountains and can find multiple great spots to watch the sunset, have picnics, or work out in nature. Lucca is also home to many amazing museums, exhibitions, and has festivals all year round, including the biggest Comics festival in Europe (Lucca comics) that happens every year at the end of October.

Moving around:
Lucca is a small town where you can get to anywhere by walking within 25 minutes. Biking is also quite common and highly recommended. Some buses go through the city and connect the historic center with the outskirt, but I barely use them since I walk or bike to get around Lucca. To go to nearby cities and the seaside, trains are the most used transportation means. There are frequent trains to Pisa and Florence. From there it is very easy to travel around Italy. The closest beach (Viareggio) is also just 20 minutes by train. In general, trains are quite reliable (with occasional delays), and cheap. For mountain lovers, you will need a car, because there are no trains to take you to hiking places, and buses are very unreliable. In terms of taxis, there are many near the train station, but there is no company like Uber in Lucca.

Cost of living:
As much as it is safe and rich, the cost of living in Lucca is quite high compared with nearby towns of the same size, or even Pisa. Lucca is one of the most expensive places in Italy. For example, a primo (first dish, usually pasta) at a restaurant costs 13 euros on average. For a small, non-world-famous town such as Lucca, that is quite expensive. That being said, there’s a noticeable difference between the cost of living in and outside the wall. You can save quite some money by just crossing the walls.

Healthcare:
There are two public hospitals in Lucca, both outside the wall. One is right outside the wall, the other is 2-3 km away from the wall. Public healthcare is free or at most costs very little, as long as you subscribe to the national health system, but it takes time. For example, I had to wait for four months to get an appointment to have my wisdom tooth removed, but in total, I paid 35 euros. Since my operation was not urgent and I didn’t suffer while waiting, I don’t really complain. But for emergencies, you have to consider private healthcare (for the one that I consulted, it was 450 euros for the same operation, but it could be done in a week).

*Meeting people and making friends:*
Italians are world-renowned for being extremely welcoming and helpful to foreigners. However, meeting locals in Lucca is not that easy. It is common to meet people on the street or at bars - locals would just come to talk to you and get to know you, even if you don’t seem to speak Italian perfectly. But Italy’s regions are so different - unfortunately, in Lucca, it is not the case. In fact, Lucchese people are known for being close-minded and conservative (of course this is a generalization. Depends on who you talk to, there are very nice local people too). There is unfortunately some discrimination against non-Italians. Since I arrived in Lucca during the pandemic, I definitely felt some severe hostility towards me as an Asian. My Californian friend was once yelled at on the street too. But that was only during the pandemic. Thankfully, we don’t have such experiences after the reopening.

*Working here:*
It can be very frustrating when it comes to finding a job in Italy. And many people struggle with getting a work visa or finding a decent, legal work contract with benefits. I was lucky to find this call for Ph.D. during the pandemic by pure serendipity. Thanks to my Ph.D. institution, I’ve been enjoying a decent salary, free food, accommodation, and bureaucratic support from the administration office all the way from visa application to renewal of stay permit.
I have attached a link to my Ph.D. institution and the Ph.D. programs they offer, which is really an excellent opportunity to move to Italy and the lovely town of Lucca. My Ph.D. school (IMT Lucca) is a public research institution and is part of the Italian superior graduate school system. If you are interested in my Ph.D. topic (which I think is very relevant to expats), or find my post helpful, I would be eternally grateful if you could participate in my survey study!
For any questions relevant to this post, you can contact me via [email protected].
IMT Lucca: Scuola IMT Alti Studi Lucca
Ph.D. program: PhD Programs
Survey link: https://imtllucca.fra1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_0wGEPJCxLzYSIHs


----------

